# Tudnátok segíteni? Keresek egy helyet/egyesületet.



## levantex97 (2015 Május 26)

Kedves Olvasók, egy igen speciális kérdéssel fordulok hozzátok. Nem tudom, hányotoknak ismerős, de itt Magyarországon, pontosabban Békásmegyeren van egy aprócska műhely gyermekeknek nevezetesen a Ganz ifjúsági műhely. (Cikk a Ganzról) A létezésének ténye önmagában nem lenne egy túl nagy dolog, de ami érdekes, hogy '99 karácsonyán igen fontos személyt láthattunk viszont, nevezetesen az akkor Magyarországra akkreditált kanadai nagykövetasszonyt, Susan Cartwright-ot. Sokáig előttünk kicsik előtt rejtély volt , hogy a műhelyvezető miért visel minden karácsonykor egy kanadai kitűzőt. Most már tudjuk hogy, ez tisztelgés volt a nagykövetasszony és adománya előtt (akkor kb 6000 canadai dollárt kaptunk). Sajnos az EU-s csatlakozással a kapcsolatok megszakadtak, de sokáig úgy mesélte Lajos bácsi, hogy Kanadában is indultak hasonló műhelyek.
Műhelyünk az előző évben kettős évfordulót ünnepelt, 2014-ben lettünk 30-évesek, és 2014-ben egy éve halt meg a Műhely alapítója. Most szeretnénk felkutatni és felvenni a kapcsolatot, az esetleges hasonló műhelyekkel, de semmi információt nem találok. Kérlek ha tudtok segítsetek.


Dear Readers, may I have a special question for you? I don't know who knows the Ganz Youth Workshop for kids in Békásmegyer in Hungary. I wouldn't be so surprised if many of you just scratching your head. "Okay, there is a workshop, which exist, what's the big deal?" The deal is: on Christmas of 1999 we were visited by Susan Cartwright the ambassador of Canada. For a long time, it was a secret, a mystery, why our teacher wear a canadian flag on every christmas, but now, we know it was a tribute to the ambassador and her kindly and generous donation (we spoke about 6000 canadian dollar). Sadly after 2004 when we joined to the European Union, we lost the connection towards Canada. But Lajos "bá" told us, that after the visit, workshops like this, were formed in Canada too. Last year we held a dual anniversary: in 2014 we celebrated the 30th birthday of the workshop, and 1st anniversary of the death of our founder. And for now, we want, and we trying to regain the connection, with the possible existing workshops across canada. Please if you can, help!


----------

